
Justice Department Plans to Begin a Review of Music Licensing Rules - protomyth
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/04/business/media/justice-department-is-said-to-plan-a-review-of-music-licensing-rules.html
======
tunesmith
As best as I can tell, here is the actual announcement, along with information
on where to actually send the comments:

[http://www.justice.gov/atr/cases/ascap-bmi-decree-
review.htm...](http://www.justice.gov/atr/cases/ascap-bmi-decree-review.html)

